# how far do you hit your wedges??



## bigfoot1985 (Jul 18, 2011)

i currently hit my pw about 120 yards and also have a 56 wedge (sw) that i only seem to be able to hit around 60 yards. Im thinking about getting a gap wedge which i would hope would fill the gap of hitting 60-100 yards..

what are your views on this??

thanks


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 18, 2011)

Definitely fill the gap somehow. Some people use a 3 wedge set-up and others go for 4 wedges. As long as your gaps are even you should be fine. I use pw(48) along with 52 and 56 , sometimes i'll throw in a 60 and take out something like a 5 iron to make room.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 18, 2011)

46* PW - 100/110
52* - 85/90 max (limit to 75)
58* - 75 Max (limit to 50)

with my 52/58 i never play full shots, its about getting close to the pin with these for me not hitting them miles.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 18, 2011)

you could always learn how to use your pw to hit shorter shots. grip down, modified swing etc. i have 4 wedges but usually only take 3, and often only use 2 in a round. i dont like losing a long iron too often..


----------



## Snelly (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes.  Get a wedge that fills this gap.  It is too wide. 

I'd get the loft on your PW checked too before deciding on what loft to buy.


----------



## Mattyboy (Jul 18, 2011)

Sounds as though your clubs are out to me. 

My yardages are:
PW      115   (loft 48)
GW      102   (52) 
SW       89   (56)
LW       79   (60) 

There should be a fairly uniform gap between them. 

Check the lengths and lofts out in the first instance. 

Matt


----------



## 0 (Jul 18, 2011)

PW 115yds
52 degree 105yds 4 inches 
SW 90yds full toss.... oooeerrr missus


----------



## richy (Jul 18, 2011)

I use 4 wedges as my PW is pretty strong, however I'm finding I'm using my 58 less and less. I would say get a GW.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 18, 2011)

You may even need 2 wedges to fill that gap - 60 yards is a long way.
Get the loft chacked on your PW and SW - they could both be out. If the PW is 44 degrees and the SW 56 you could quite easily go 44, 48, 52, 56 if you're happy with the SW distance and versatility.
If you only want one more wedge then a 50 would be somewhere in the middle - but beware... Don't focus too much on the loft, look at how far you hit them.


----------



## HRC99 (Jul 18, 2011)

You may well need another wedge but that kind of distance loss from a PW to 56 degree wedge would say to me that there's something wrong with how you're hitting that 56 degree wedge.  

With how far you hit your pitching wedge, you should be getting at least another 20-30 yards out of a 56 degree wedge.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 18, 2011)

i currently hit my pw about 120 yards and also have a 56 wedge (sw) that i only seem to be able to hit around 60 yards. Im thinking about getting a gap wedge which i would hope would fill the gap of hitting 60-100 yards..

what are your views on this??
		
Click to expand...

My view is something is very wrong. Not just a tad "off", but completely messed up. Don't bother starting a wedge shop in your bag, find out why.

110/95/80 for my 3.  47/52/56


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 18, 2011)

I used to be lucky to get the 52 60 yards. Went out with a pro and he changed my address and place the ball back in my stance from just right of center to the back heal. Felt weird at first but getting an extra 15 yards on it with a full swing and a lot more control.


----------



## sev112 (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't do it 

Buy a 2i and a 1i

or a 7w

Or a second putter for long putts

and a short putter for short putts

And maybe a chipper


----------



## Losttheplot (Jul 18, 2011)

I carry a PW @46* (2* strong), a 54* and 58*. 

I find I choose what shot is best to get the ball near the hole then choose the wedge to do it. 

To say I can hit my 54 'x' amount of yards is probably irrelevant as I wouldn't hit a full blown wedge. My opinion like.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 18, 2011)

As others have said, something more wrong than just needing to fill the gap.

My wedges are 47/51/56 and I have a gap of about 15yds between each one.


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jul 19, 2011)

I currently use 4 wedges PW(47) 52,56 and 60.

PW goes 125yds 52 goes 105yds 56 goes 90yds and 60 goes 75yds. But I hardly ever hit any of these clubs full I only if the pin is tucked behind a bunker would I hit a full shot, normally I use the 52 from 60 upto 100 yds never really use the 60 just around the greens. Inside 100yds especially it is about control and you get more control with a soft swing.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Jul 19, 2011)

i currently hit my pw about 120 yards and also have a 56 wedge (sw) that i only seem to be able to hit around 60 yards. Im thinking about getting a gap wedge which i would hope would fill the gap of hitting 60-100 yards..

what are your views on this??

thanks
		
Click to expand...

I agree that something not right with SW - I hit PW (46) about the same distance as you but GW around 105-110 (52) SW around 80-85 (56) and LW around 60-65 (60).

Hope this helps.


----------

